# Finally got the 200k



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Its been a long slog but i eventually made the 200k bench,any critique on form or fashion sense welcome


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

Brilliant effort mate. Well done. :beer:


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

u made it look easy! :thumbup1:


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Well done you made that look easy


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey well done sweety x


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

nice lift :thumb: must of taken you ages to put all them discs on :lol:


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Looks good! Do you have a very wide grip or is the bar slightly shorter than olympic? Either way, excellent lift fella.

Edit, watched again, its not an olly bar. Still quality


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

1) Put on a shirt

2) Join a gym

3) Nice lift!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone

Eurgar it took longer than the actual workout:lol:well nearly!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

coldo said:


> Looks good! Do you have a very wide grip or is the bar slightly shorter than olympic? Either way, excellent lift fella.
> 
> Edit, watched again, its not an olly bar. Still quality


Cheers coldo,i do use a wide grip mate,mainly because of where the rests are located,i cant fit anymore on the bar so its gym time


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Con said:


> 1) Put on a shirt
> 
> 2) Join a gym
> 
> 3) Nice lift!


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Con said:


> 1) Put on a shirt
> 
> 2) Join a gym
> 
> 3) Nice lift!


Cheers con,ill have to get used to wearing a shirt now because im joining a gym just after christmas mate,hopefully it will be abit cooler than my bedroom though!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Cheers con,ill have to get used to wearing a shirt now because im joining a gym just after christmas mate,hopefully it will be abit cooler than my bedroom though!


:laugh:

Just choose a gym that suits you which will be a hard core gym. Trust me even if its a bit of a travel its worth it to train with people that have the same attitude as you.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Con said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Just choose a gym that suits you which will be a hard core gym. Trust me even if its a bit of a travel its worth it to train with people that have the same attitude as you.


Theres afew gyms in my town but theyre not really suited for strength/powerlifters,theres a gym afew miles out of town with a good no-nonsense reputation which,judging by what ive heard,will be the best place for what im after


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

Sure i heard you say "pretty comfortable" at the end lol.

Good lift and nice wide grip aswell.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

God said:


> Nice lifting


Appreciated god:thumbup1:


----------



## fats (Jun 15, 2008)

Good lift but you could of warned me about the builders bum at the start :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

MT29 said:


> Sure i heard you say "pretty comfortable" at the end lol.
> 
> Good lift and nice wide grip aswell.


Thanks mate!

I did mate,ive been focusing on the lift since i woke up this morning,making sure everything was in place so i couldnt make any excuses if i failed!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

fats said:


> Good lift but you could of warned me about the builders bum at the start :whistling:


:blush:theres a warning in my journal,i forgot to carry the warning over here mate ha ha:lol:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Very nice mate, monster lift


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Mate you made that look so easy! Very cool. Well done.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Very nice mate, monster lift


Cheers bigman


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

R84 said:


> Mate you made that look so easy! Very cool. Well done.


Thanks R8:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Con said:


> 1) Put on a shirt
> 
> 2) Join a gym
> 
> 3) Nice lift!


I've been telling him that for months and he's not listened...

You made that look easy you bastard :lol: Nice lift but for the love of god get a proper spotter, a proper gym, and start squatting what you can bench.

POWER BELLY!!


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Fcuking impressive lift, bud!


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Its been a long slog but i eventually made the 200k bench,any critique on form or fashion sense welcome


WOW, That is amazing mate, well done. :thumbup1:


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

good lift there pal, you made it look easy !


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

dmcc said:


> I've been telling him that for months and he's not listened...
> 
> You made that look easy you bastard :lol: Nice lift but for the love of god get a proper spotter, a proper gym, and start squatting what you can bench.
> 
> POWER BELLY!!


Power belly:lol: :lol: :lol:below the belt that,well hanging over anywayim hoping my squats increase at a good rate when i start,they better


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Too easy for you!

Put more weight on you pu$$y! Although that bar was nearly full!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

richardrahl said:


> Fcuking impressive lift, bud!


Thanks matey


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

karbonk said:


> WOW, That is amazing mate, well done. :thumbup1:


:thumbup1:cheers bud!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Themanabolic said:


> good lift there pal, you made it look easy !


Cheers mate!



Irish Beast said:


> Too easy for you!
> 
> Put more weight on you pu$$y! Although that bar was nearly full!


Dont worry you big shiny fcuker,next 1rm attempt should be more touch and go:thumbup1:


----------

